# Finishing build.....Nephews PC thread moved here.



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2016)

_*I had to move this here , so i dont Clog the FS forum with My thread.....*_
*I will now concentrate on communicating w/ all the donors, and taking delivery of all the components, once the items are all here, We will begin assembly...Thanks to ALL of the Gracious members who offered assistance, I will not forget Your kindness..

Parts list:
Motherboard: purchased from Newegg with Donated GC's 
CPU: G3258pentium @Kursah 
CPU cooler: @neatfeatguy CoolerMSTV8 +@GhostRyder
Ram: @biffzinker+ @T-Bob 
Video Card: @Kursah+ @stinger608 
Power Supply: @Athlon2K15 
Storage: @biffzinker+ @t_ski 
Case: Purchased on newegg with donated GC's 
Fans: @Vario 
Misc cables : @t_ski 
Gift cards/Misc: @64K $50 Amazon Gift card , @infrared $50 Newegg.com Gift Card*
if anyone isnt listed please accept my apologies, ive done my best to keep track of all of these PM's with items....
_*I apologize to any FS/BST Threads posters who were bothered by my thread burying there sales....it wasn't my intention.*_


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2016)

So you still need a mobo then?  What is left in your budget for that?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2016)

@jboydgolfer 
See attached. Its a reply from ModDIY


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2016)

t_ski said:


> So you still need a mobo then?  What is left in your budget for that?


Im  addressing that issue currently, once I speak to another member ill know which direction this build will be going in.

YEah, it looks like ill need to order from the Cable maker seasonic uses....they charge $5 for every cable except the VGA, which i dont need, not too bad.

thanks for looking into that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> @jboydgolfer
> See attached. Its a reply from ModDIY


And I quote
"Simply state your PSU model when adding item in cart and we'll build it accordingly for you."

That was an additional reply to the above.


----------



## Vario (Nov 16, 2016)

Can't wait to see what you put together!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 16, 2016)

This system is definitely coming together nicely!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> This system is definitely coming together nicely!


indeed it is , thansk to the generosity of the good members of TPU


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 17, 2016)

For any of those who may be interested or following this build. 

 It looks like I'm going to order a new motherboard, and a new case from Newegg.com to finish off this project. 

  Everything else is accounted for either in shipping, preparation for shipping, or at my home. All that remains is the video card solution.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2016)

Used up the Newegg Gift Cards to purchase the other items needed...


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2016)

That looks like a pretty neat case.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2016)

hat said:


> That looks like a pretty neat case.



 Yeah I like the look of it  i've seen it before the last time I was looking for a case about a year ago but I went a different way. @JrRacinFan  pointed it out to me as an option for this build and I just couldn't get it out of my mind. Also this build will go on top of the desk and the more square the better for stability


 Another great point of those two items that I just bought today they both have rebates which total $35 out of the total $125 that's a pretty decent chunk to get back


----------



## Kursah (Nov 18, 2016)

I just did a build for a surprise xmas gaming PC that can run FO4 for my teenager with the V15, which is a standard but small tower...very nice cases these budget Thermaltakes are. Been a while since I last did a build in one, I'll definitely be using them more often...especially if the Cooler Master N200 price and availability keeps its unstable pace. 

I have used many of those ASRock boards...for that price how can you go wrong?!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 18, 2016)

That's a nice looking case.  I wouldn't mind using that if I had a MB that fit it. Just have my spare ATX board. The finished build is going to look awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2016)

Kursah said:


> I just did a build for a surprise xmas gaming PC that can run FO4 for my teenager with the V15, which is a standard but small tower...very nice cases these budget Thermaltakes are. Been a while since I last did a build in one, I'll definitely be using them more often...especially if the Cooler Master N200 price and availability keeps its unstable pace.
> 
> I have used many of those ASRock boards...for that price how can you go wrong?!



 Yeah didn't you buy one of these H97 pro4M's  from me?

 Their way underrated boards and the fact that they handle at least mild overclocking @ sub $60 price tag you really can't go wrong. If you go on a site like Newegg and  set the filter in the mATX motherboard section for most popular or best rating this board is in the top five or 10

Iirc ghis is my 5th one of these mobo's


----------



## infrared (Nov 18, 2016)

Cool case and mobo choice! This is gonna be a really cool build


----------



## Kursah (Nov 18, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah didn't you buy one of these H97 pro4M's  from me?
> 
> Their way underrated boards and the fact that they handle at least mild overclocking @ sub $60 price tag you really can't go wrong. If you go on a site like Newegg and  set the filter in the mATX motherboard section for most popular or best rating this board is in the top five or 10
> 
> Iirc ghis is my 5th one of these mobo's



Yep I sure did! It's running in Kid PC2 in my sig! It was originally for the G3258 I sent your way ironically! 

I agree they're way underrated boards, I highly recommend them and I've yet to be disappointed by one. If you need mATX and don't need the full Z97 capabilities, and you're on a budget...this really is the best option. It replaced my previous favorite the Biostar B85S3+...that was a freaking awesome board.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2016)

Kursah said:


> If you need mATX and don't need the full Z97 capabilities, and you're on a budget.



i was able to Hit 4.4Ghz or 4.6Ghz i cant remember which it was, but it was stable and fine, the only issue was that the CPU cooler in that PC is less than capable, but it was stable.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 19, 2016)

You are going to have a blast with that case @jboydgolfer. I know I did and still will, mines currently decommissioned. BTX style looks really cool with it.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 19, 2016)

Stuff shipped


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm expecting the remaining donations to arrive this coming week , except for the power supply. 

 I think this is going to be a really nice looking computer when all is said and done ...which I couldn't of done without all of your help ,  and generosity.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 21, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> power supply


Thought you had that covered?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thought you had that covered?



@ the time of that post it hadn't been shipped yet... i didnt mean i hadnt been offered one yet, just that i wasnt able to update the eta is all.

since then, the shipping process has been initiated..its a busy time of year for most folks.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 24, 2016)

i Should be taking delivery of the MoBo on the 28Th O_O  (great job Newegg!) ordered on the 18th, arriving the 28th. NOT eggcellent. 

anyway,  @stinger608  donation has arrived,  i believe there is 1 remaining. aside from retail orders.

Happy Thanksgiving. !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 25, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> ordered on the 18th, arriving the 28th



Dude. If you ever need anything again let me know. I got Amazon prime and should be able to get you 2 day shipping. Happy thanksgiving to you also. Get to feeling better!


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 25, 2016)

Can't wait to hear more about the build once your nearing buildings it.

Shipped stuff this week (sorry, work distracted me).  Let me know when you get the things I sent!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 27, 2016)

so an update of the situation to all interested parties.....

I am in possession of 9/10ths of the donated items, awaiting 1 more shipment.... I have started testing/configuring, and one thing is 100% certain, this is a Bitching Case, Really nice options, i recommend it to those who like Choices when building a PC.

I have some Gift Card balance that im using to order a i3 4170, (2 core 4 thread) and also looking to order a GPU in the $130 range.... My thought are the 1050ti, they sell pretty cheap, $129 was the lowest, 4Gb's Vram, etc... I Was going to go with a RX470 (on sale recently for $130) but that sale has passed, and the GPU has gone back to its regular price, So im looking @ the 1050Ti..... what opinion do you have on the $130 GPU category? IMO the 1050ti is the only way to go, but maybe i missed something, if so, let me know.

thanks for all the support, and generosity.....this PC is gonna be sweet


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 27, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> so an update of the situation to all interested parties.....
> 
> I am in possession of 9/10ths of the donated items, awaiting 1 more shipment.... I have started testing/configuring, and one thing is 100% certain, this is a Bitching Case, Really nice options, i recommend it to those who like Choices when building a PC.
> 
> ...



1050ti - it's not a GTX 970, but it is better than a GTX 960. It would be great for a card looking to run games 1080p on medium settings. My younger brother still runs my old GTX 570 on 1680x1050 and he enjoys gaming. Though his wife is looking to pick up a GTX 1060 for him for Christmas.

I'm piecing together a computer (need case, GPU and HDD still) and I plan on getting a GTX 1050Ti for it. Run some games on it, it'll be good for my kids to game on or my younger brother if he comes to visit....or to take it with me should I have a need.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 27, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> 1050ti - it's not a GTX 970, but it is better than a GTX 960



and has 4gb's vRam too. I have a 750ti from MSI, and it handles what my other nephew throws at it easily....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 27, 2016)

Next bump up would an RX 470. Don't look past those either.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 27, 2016)

@Kursah
@neatfeatguy
@GhostRyder
@biffzinker
@T-Bob
@stinger608
@Athlon2K15
@t_ski
@Vario


I wanted to cover a topic with you all while its on my mind.....

I know ive brought this up with almost if not all of You, but just so there is NO room for miscommunication, Do ANY of You have a problem with me Donating, or putting any unused parts for other members here on TPU?

*for example*. Say i have a CPU cooler,or RAM, or other parts i dont need becasue i have duplicates, would You rather....
_1-me send it back to You?
2-repurpose it to another member,do with it what i will?_

I wont sell any items.....but i will return them if you like. Please feel free to PM your responses

thank You.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 27, 2016)

2!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 27, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Kursah
> @neatfeatguy
> @GhostRyder
> @biffzinker
> ...



I sent mine out with no need for it. It would just sit and go unused. If by some reason the cooler I sent your way isn't used, by all means, gift it out to someone else.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 27, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> I sent mine out with no need for it. It would just sit and go unused. If by some reason the cooler I sent your way isn't used, by all means, gift it out to someone else.


Same here, gift it to someone else in need.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 28, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Kursah
> @neatfeatguy
> @GhostRyder
> @biffzinker
> ...


My first preference would be to donate to another build, like one of the WCG builds.  Other than that, I'd like to see parts go to someone that deserves it, possibly someone who's been a longtime member of the community here.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 28, 2016)

t_ski said:


> My first preference would be to donate to another build, like one of the WCG builds.  Other than that, I'd like to see parts go to someone that deserves it, possibly someone who's been a longtime member of the community here.



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Vario (Nov 28, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Kursah
> @neatfeatguy
> @GhostRyder
> @biffzinker
> ...


You can sell the unused stuff I sent you if you want, doesn't matter to me bro.  Or you could run a giveaway or donate it.  I don't want to get the stuff back because I don't have much space right now.  I know I gave you more fans then humanly possible to use but might be good for some of the folders/crunchers on here.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 28, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Kursah
> @neatfeatguy
> @GhostRyder
> @biffzinker
> ...


You can keep the parts I sent, sell them, or anything in between.  I will be happy either way!


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 29, 2016)

t_ski said:


> My first preference would be to donate to another build, like one of the WCG builds.  Other than that, I'd like to see parts go to someone that deserves it, possibly someone who's been a longtime member of the community here.


You read my mind t_ski. Agree 100%


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 1, 2016)

if anyone finds a decent deal on a Wireless adapter please hit me up. I have some Gift balance left for newegg.com , I have a Asus AC66u , but it really only needs to be 2.4Ghz. and it doesnt need to be AC either.... i totally forgot about a wireless adapter 

plannign on ordering the CPU sometime in the next 10 days or so, and then getting underway with the build


----------



## t_ski (Dec 2, 2016)

When I was at a Microcenter I picked up a USB wireless N adapter for like $5


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2016)

t_ski said:


> When I was at a Microcenter I picked up a USB wireless N adapter for like $5


... and then put it back down. wocka wocka wocka. 

@jboydgolfer I think I have a wireless g USB adapter that works with Win7/Vista/XP and maybe a wireless g pci card if thats your plans. . .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 11, 2016)

*update*

I have taken the donated Pentium, and installed it in my daughters PC, and swapped out the existing 4690k, which was sold to another TPU member here, which the funds from have allowed me to purchase the following CPU to install in My nephew's PC.







it's a 2Core/4 thread CPU, which from experience I know can handle all games I have run with them very capably. I anticipate this will serve Colby quite well for the atleast the next couple years , which was my purpose in cannibalizing my existing PC for its more valuable CPU. the 4170 should be arriving this coming wednesday (12/14) @ which point I will begin to assemble the project PC at my soonest convenience. I also plan to remove the GTX970 installed in My personal PC, and swap it with the 6950 that was donated since I dont game too often (and I run a Xeon which doesnt have an iGPU) , the 970 in combination with the other donated components will put this machine in the Upper middle level of gaming machines for sure, undoubtedly a very capable PC overall, thanks to ALL of You generous members help.


Pics, and updates to follow for those interested in seeing the progress.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 13, 2016)

took delivery of the CPU today, early   ....  i intend to get the build underway, as soon as this Abscess infection i have in my Molar clears up. Spent 2 nights in the ER thanks to it, I woke up this morning with a cheek puffed WAY too far out, like a Chipmunk. but i digress, This is gonna be a great one Happy Holidays to ALL.

like this , just not as cute..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2016)

They can be painful AF. Just take those antibiotics and get it surgically taken care of my friend. **fist bump**

Ready to see a finished build here ....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 13, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> They can be painful AF. Just take those antibiotics and get it surgically taken care of my friend. **fist bump**



 Unfortunately the kind of infection this is , is not an abscess but rather more like a kitchen sponge with many many small pockets of infection so it can't be drained or removed surgically  

 Since I'm a bigger guy (close to 300 pounds in 6 & 1/2 feet tall) they have me on 450 mg of clindamycin four or five times a day , I can't remember but its the highest dose they can prescribe in good conscience.

 It just sucks because I went to the hospital three times for my  pneumonia, and then right when I got better from that I was eating granola and yogurt and a piece of the granola broke into my shattered tooth which developed into this infection I have now. You never realize how much your teeth matter until you cant use them :-(

 I anticipate to start the build pretty soon, as I was on intravenous antibiotics while at the ER this morning at 2 AM which they had me on for about four hours ,the swelling seems to be subsiding


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh shit! I'm sorry buddy. :-/ stuff is painful. Get well soon and hoping they can fix it for you. 

As far as the build, decide on what layout for the case?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 23, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh shit! I'm sorry buddy. :-/ stuff is painful. Get well soon and hoping they can fix it for you.



Spent the last week + in the Hospital, + surgery + rehab, just released today. What a F'ing Nightmare. Listening to my daughter cry because its the 23rd of dec, and im still not home...luckily they discharged me today.....Hopefully this resistant bacteria will die with the new course of Antibiotic's. 

planning on a last minute build to get this sucker together for Xmas....Really cutting it close. fingers crossed, worse case scenario, He'll have to wait a day or two.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 23, 2016)

Damn dude, my thoughts are with you for a speedy and healthy recovery. I am glad to hear you've been discharged and hope the new Antibiotics kick some ass!

I ended up having to do an 11th hour build for my nephew.

Bought a Dell OptiPlex 790 off of fleabay for I think $115 or 125...I forget...brain is fried ATM. Had an i5 2500, 6GB DDR3, and a 250GB HDD. Was in fairly decent shape...some scuffs and 2/4 front USB ports don't work. No biggie for that price. Reseated the CPU cooler with some MX4, added 2 more GB RAM, cleaned up the case and wiring.
Slapped in a 750Ti 2GB I had for bench diag. as my son's PC got a 1050 recently.
Re-installed Windows 7 Pro using the included key, upgraded to 10 for free as my Nephew prefers it...and the system runs better on it in testing.
Finally got Steam games and Minecraft installed. So far so good. The monitor we're throwing in is a 1440x900 resolution Samsung unit...and at that resolution there isn't a game I've tried it doesn't run smoothly...so very happy with the results...also tired because I was up late last night making this all happen. Totally worth it! 
I'm sorry to hear you're going through some tough times, but you seem to keep good spirits which I admire. I sure hope you have a very Merry Christmas with your family and get to spend it at home. Infections are a pain in the arse to say the least...keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 23, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Infections are a pain in the arse to say the least



i NEVER would've thought a broken tooth from a fight 15 years ago in some bar would've turned into Me laying on a operating table, getting ready for Surgery this week....not in a million years. I'll tell You one thing, I Never want to get that damn anesthesia again...i did NOT like that.

thanks for Your wishes.merry xmas to You too.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2016)

did a rush build of the PC last night, REALLY had to speed it along(_*past midnight until finished *and still needs Software installs, plus the GTX970**_)....waiting for the kids to wake up now, Sadly there were a few snags....mainly the PSU was a no go*(took me forever to figure it out, since it powered on fine if not plugged into MoBo, but once installed, it just flopped..installed old PSU and she fired Right up tho*), but i got my hands on a Very old one that seems to be working fine, down the road ill order a newer one.

My main issue is Im having trouble getting a Damn Windows 7 ISO. I have entered every key i have into the Microsoft DL site, and they all get rejected. Does this mean ill need to use a DVD drive like the olden days?? any help would be appreciated...Id liek to get this resolved for the kid before He wakes up.

thanks, and Merry Chrsitmas

edit
ill throw some pics up a little later once he "opens it"


----------



## Kursah (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's an article that gives you some options using an OEM key. If you are using a retail key on any machine then use that to get an ISO from MS. I'm sure you've tried.

Hopefully this helps and Merry Christmas!

https://www.pcsteps.com/45-download-windows-7-iso-legally-free-digital-river/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Here's an article that gives you some options using an OEM key. If you are using a retail key on any machine then use that to get an ISO from MS. I'm sure you've tried.
> 
> Hopefully this helps and Merry Christmas!
> 
> https://www.pcsteps.com/45-download-windows-7-iso-legally-free-digital-river/



i forget, what do i do with the ISO once i have it extracted?? do i just paste it onto the USB drive?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 25, 2016)

Download *Rufus*, and use it to create a bootable USB outta the ISO and you'll be set.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Download *Rufus*, and use it to create a bootable USB outta the ISO and you'll be set.



i found a clean version of the Windows usb tool, its installing now.. thanks a bunch for helping me out.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 25, 2016)

Glad ya got it sorted!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2016)

We need pictures!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> We need pictures!



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-thread-moved-here.227868/page-3#post-3575161

i was in the hospital for over a week, and just released on the 23rd, barely had time to do anything before Xmas, nevermind build a PC, but Im catching up, slowly, im still pretty sick, and I got a call from The hospital,(never a good sign on Xmas) they told me infectious disease got the results from my biopsy', and it doesnt look great, so im dealing with that too) but ill get pics asap. sorry for the wait


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-thread-moved-here.227868/page-3#post-3575161
> 
> i was in the hospital for over a week, and just released on the 23rd, barely had time to do anything before Xmas, nevermind build a PC, but Im catching up, slowly, im still pretty sick, and I got a call from The hospital,(never a good sign on Xmas) they told me infectious disease got the results from my biopsy', and it doesnt look great, so im dealing with that too) but ill get pics asap. sorry for the wait




Oh man, I was just giving ya crap man. I know you'll get pics up as soon as you feel better bro.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man, I was just giving ya crap man. I know you'll get pics up as soon as you feel better bro.


i didnt upload the ending, sorry, im gonna rest _**sorry for the sniffling, im sick**_









finished PC


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 25, 2016)

The Seagate 3 TB was from me.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> The Seagate 3 TB was from me.


 Yes sorry, my mind is not quite right currently. For what it's worth it's working very well 

 One thing I never expected was the insides of my arms are killing me from all the g*****n blood draws and IV sites that the hospital put in me over my stay with them,  ever since I put the build together they started to bother me worse

 It looks like an afterschool special down there


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas. I see you like the case. Guys if you do it right it can fit 3x 120.2's. Also it has 5 PCI bays for those 2x 16x mATX boards so it can fit dual slot multi GPU in any configuration.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2016)

JrRacinFan said:


> Merry Christmas. I see you like the case. Guys if you do it right it can fit 3x 120.2's. Also it has 5 PCI bays for those 2x 16x mATX boards so it can fit dual slot multi GPU in any configuration.



 Yeah that's a beast of a case. I've worked with phanteks,antec(when they were good) Corsair,high-end cooler master & fractal designs and many other high end cases( even a $600 case)  and this thing was the best/most effortless build by far. All of that aside and it still small enough case to put under your arm and bring it somewhere .10 out of 10 bananas for that one good call @JrRacinFan


----------



## 64K (Dec 25, 2016)

@jboydgolfer good job on the build. Hang in there. Better days are ahead I hope.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2016)

64K said:


> @jboydgolfer good job on the build. Hang in there. Better days are ahead I hope.


 Yeah I got a call from the surgeon today while the kids were opening presents, she's calling in some more antibiotics tomorrow morning apparently the infectious disease specialist called her to tell her what I was on wasn't doing the trick.  That'll make it three antibiotics I'm taking all in at one time. I can't wait for this to be over .if I can find a picture of my face I'll post it in this comment something to laugh at

and heres some shots of my hostpital stay, & face, (you might recognize me from the Calvin Klein underwear ad's  )



Spoiler: click if You Dare nothing gross but my face srsly


















 I had to send my daughter Pictures each night of myself, She started to get worried when I was gone for SO long, So close to Xmas..


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 26, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yes sorry, my mind is not quite right currently. For what it's worth it's working very well


Merry Christmas, and hopefully you get feeling better soon. Glad to hear the HDD is working and made it in a functioning state.


----------



## infrared (Dec 26, 2016)

Well done on getting it together so quickly, looks fantastic!  

And I hope you're sorted soon, that doesn't sound or look too fun


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2016)

infrared said:


> Well done on getting it together so quickly, looks fantastic!
> 
> And I hope you're sorted soon, that doesn't sound or look too fun



 Thank you very much. That case made it so easy im lucky.
 The only hiccup I had was with the donated power supply but once I figure that out it was smooth sailing.

Thank you for your well wishes I appreciate it. Luckily I'm not in too much pain,  just uncomfortable. But interesting sidenote you never notice how much you depend on being able to open your jaw until you can't open it wider than an M&M

 I've already lost 32 pounds

**edit*
@ some point when all the dust settles, and I have recovered, I plan on going through all the unused parts, and holding a giveaway. I'll obviously be creating a new thread for that purpose, but be sure to keep Your eyes peeled.*

*everyday i wake up, and See this item in the picture, its got to be how a dog feels about seeing the masters whip. Since i am unable to open my jaw properly , i have to do physical therapy, which entails me forcing the tounge depressors in the pic, in between my jaws to hold them open for 10 seconds, 20 times, every few hours. Each day i have to add another tounge depressor to the stack, until i go in for my follow up appointment with the surgeon on the 27th.....it is ABSOLUTELY agonizingly painful to undertake....i hate those damn wooden devils sticks.*
been out of the hospital for 3 days about, and theres 11 sticks, (started with 8)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 26, 2016)

@jboydgolfer 

it must be horrible having a face that looks like that.




Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 26, 2016)

anyone have knowledge or experience with windows 7 not updating properly?? i recall seeing a thread title here on TPU about it iirc, but im not sure. cant even get SP1?

*edit*
found a batch file/patch here on TPU posted by @Solaris17  iirc, and im running it, but it seems to just be stuck @ "queued" 1/3 0bits/Sec  

im gonna see if Manually DL'ing SP1 from here on TPU will help.
my nephew cant run any games w/o Dx11, and all the other C++ stuff that comes in those DL's


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> anyone have knowledge or experience with windows 7 not updating properly?? i recall seeing a thread title here on TPU about it iirc, but im not sure. cant even get SP1?



Yep, @Solaris17 wrote a script that fixes this issue seen here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-sp1-never-ends-searching-for-updates.221756/

If you have any questions, PM Solaris regarding how this works and how to run the script.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 27, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> anyone have knowledge or experience with windows 7 not updating properly?? i recall seeing a thread title here on TPU about it iirc, but im not sure. cant even get SP1?
> 
> *edit*
> found a batch file/patch here on TPU posted by @Solaris17  iirc, and im running it, but it seems to just be stuck @ "queued" 1/3 0bits/Sec
> ...



IT guy at my work likes to make use of WSUS offline updater when he has to install Windows 7. Windows update doesn't work and he found this was the best method for him. I haven't used it yet myself, so I can't comment on it personally.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 27, 2016)

We got it up and running. I had to do the preliminary work on my PC because his just wouldn't play nice with the USB drives. We did a clean install of windows 10 pro all linked up to his Microsoft and Xbox one accounts and he's good to go. Thanks for the patientce and help


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 29, 2016)

Just a heads up to those who may be interested.....

I will be creating a thread in B/S/T for the items not used in the PC build for MY nephew...keep Your eyes peeled if You think You might be interested in anything. Cooler, Fans, misc items, etc... Free to those that want it You cover shipping (i might be able to help with those that Cant afford it, but not too sure )
Also, just letting those that contributed that ill be doing this, Although ive already asked prior, i figured it wouldnt hurt to give a small heads up before as well.


----------

